# Willow After Recent Grooming



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm attaching a newer photo of Willow after she was groomed recently. I'm a terrible photographer and just can't get a photo that does her justice in my opinion. She is in a puppy cut.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Beautiful! She looks so cuddly and soft!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks adorable!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

She looks like the stuffed toy Persian that my daughter had on her bed as a child. Soft and beautiful.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww, Willow looks beautiful!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

She is so elegant looking! Love the cream color on her body and the gray tips to her ears, beautiful!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty girl! Willow looks so soft and fluffy!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow thanks you for all the compliments! I keep seeing all the beautiful photos of of your dogs such as Shama, Kodi, Pixel, Panda and many more. I'm so envious of the long, flowing locks. But I just can't keep up with the grooming. I just think Willow is somewhat of a wild child. But then again and I'm not much of a photographer! I guess Willow doesn't care. In fact, here she is giving me a raspberry!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! She's adorable! 

And Pixel doesn't have long hair anymore! She's been in a puppy cut since soon after her first birthday! It's just "right" on her!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Willow looks so pretty! I love that cut on her, it is just perfect.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Beautiful! She looks so cuddly and soft!


That is what I was just going to type, but Molly beat me to it! I just want to touch that short soft fur!

I often wonder what Shama thinks when we pet her. We want to run our fingers through her hair, but we inevitably encounter hairs that are stuck together, so we pull a little bit on her hair. I know I would hate it if people ran their fingers through my hair, giving it a little pull every third or fourth time! A dog in a puppy cut would never have people pulling her hair, it would seem . . .

Anyway, she looks great! That second photo is pretty cute too!


----------



## Suzi Bowden (Sep 23, 2017)

She looks really cute !


----------

